

Ask HN: What are some companies that have a Stripe-like interview process? - resdirector

I had a fantastic experience recently with a company that had an interview process very much like Stripe&#x27;s: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;Stripe-company&#x2F;What-is-the-engineering-interview-process-like-at-Stripe.<p>Two hours ago I had the exact opposite experience with a company that conducted a far more traditional interview.<p>I am considering changing my job search strategy such that I <i>only</i> consider companies whose hiring strategy is similar to Stripe&#x27;s. However….is this a sane thing to do? Are there many tech companies who have adopted Stripe&#x27;s strategy? Don&#x27;t suppose anyone has a list of such companies?
======
biscarch
I've done something similar and it has worked very well for me. Whether or not
it's sane depends on your needs/savings/etc.

Honestly I'd said don't look for "only Stripe-like interview processes" but
look for the tells that can give away the information you care about and don't
be shy about ending the process.

I've started ending interview processes when I see that the company has poor
internal communication skills, expects unreasonable, or has to roundabout-
reason in favor of, ideologies, etc. This has allowed me to weed out companies
that aren't a match faster and find companies that I want to work with.

~~~
resdirector
_I 've started ending interview processes when I see that the company has poor
internal communication skills, expects unreasonable, or has to roundabout-
reason in favor of, ideologies, etc. This has allowed me to weed out companies
that aren't a match faster and find companies that I want to work with._

This is good advice :), thanks.

